# Halifax Mk III LK789 MP-L of 76 Squadron



## Crimea_River (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Those of you who followed my Me 410 intruder build may recall that I received a fair amount of help on the project from a chap named Mike Harrison. Mike's not a member of the forum but "lurked" here after I had contacted him through Paul (Maximowitz) to help with info on my 410. After that, Mike took a keen interest in my build and offered lots of advice and encouragement for which I'm thankful.

Mike's knowledge of intruder operations came about because of a personal project he undertook to gather as much information as he could about the loss of the subject aircraft in which his uncle, along with most of his crew colleagues, died on the night of April 24/25, 1944, having been shot down near their home base in England by an Me 410 intruder piloted by Wolfgang Wenning. The reason for this post is that Mike would be very keen to see someone build a model of the Halifax in question and I offered to post it here in case someone was looking for an interesting subject to depict. Mike's not been able to find any pictures of this particular aircraft but figures it looks something like this:







The story of this Halifax, the result of Mike's work, can be found at these two links, fascinating reading actually. I'm sure Mike would appreciate if anyone could shed any more light on the subject and that he would be very pleased to see this aircraft built as a model subject.

Aircraft crashes in Welney in WW2, Halifax LK789
Manea · Connect - RAF Halifax Crash News Update


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice subject Andy... does he want it built for him, or just see it made in model form?


----------



## Peebs (Jun 5, 2012)

Two Mk.III's in 2 days?!!!

I'm not going to race you though, my track record has been a little shoddy of late!! lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope someone comes through on it....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope that someone will step up to the plate! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2012)

Well funny you should ask.....!
I've been intending to build a MkIII diorama for some time, using the old Airfix kit, and this is just the excuse I need. Consider it done and, if a *safe* way of transporting it can be arranged, I'd be happy to let Mike have the finished model, if transportation costs are covered.


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2012)

Good man Terry! I've got some red code letters to correct size you can have... two Rs and Ms (simple to make a P from the R). Also Bs you can convert to Ls.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Evan. I actually have a couple of sheets of Dull Red codes and serial numbers. On the Halifax, the serial number was applied as a decal, red on black, so that should be interesting to duplicate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 5, 2012)

Terry, that's excellent! I think Mike would be ecstatic if you took this on. I'll send you a PM later with Mike's address and let him know that you might be in touch.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks mate, look forward to getting the details.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Happy days......sorry, nights!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2012)

Got an e-mail from Mike, Terry and he's thrilled. I've sent you an e-mail with his contact info.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheers mate, got your e-mail and will contact Mike later today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2012)

fantastic, good on ya Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Wayne. I've received some info from Mike, so the build will be under way in a couple of weeks or so, when I order the now out of production kit. The intention is to portray the aircraft in a diorama (overall size to be arranged) depicting it being 'bombed up' at dispersal at Holme on Spalding Moor (Spaldington), Yorkshire, in 1944, with the usual pieces of equipment, bicycles etc, scattered around the dispersal pan.
I've been intending to do this for some years, and was again motivated after the recent visits to Elvington, so this is _exactly_ the excuse I need! Thanks Mike!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2012)

Way cool Terry!


----------



## A4K (Jun 7, 2012)

Great stuff Terry, looking forward to the build!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2012)

With all here, Terry.


----------

